# More violence



## aykalam

Bikya Masr:

CAIRO: The yells of the crowd echoed through the street, arms of protesters raised high, in warning, that another large rock was raining down upon the few hundred demonstrators near Egypt’s Cabinet building in the early Friday morning.

On the street leading toward the British and American embassies, the bandaged injured were sitting, recovery from over 8 hours of constant attacks, first from the military and then by the plainclothes men hurling rocks from the building next to the Cabinet.

At least one person was reportedly killed by a falling rock, smashing the 19-year-old’s head.

“The first dead, the first dead,” said one protester as the young man was taken away, bloodied, into an ambulance.

The violence began around two in the morning after an Ultra – a hardcore football fan – was allegedly abducted by security near the nearly three-week old sit-in in front of the Egyptian cabinet building.

The man was reportedly beaten up and tortured by his captors.

Protesters told Bikyamasr.com that a potential prisoner exchange was discussed, a defected soldier for the Ultra fan.

Eventually, the Ultra fan was released, his face swollen twice the size after being punched repeatedly.

Upon his release, fellow Ultras began chanting and then rock throwing ensued.

“The military started throwing rocks first,” one protester told Bikyamasr.com.

A number of tents were set ablaze inside the sit-in area. The military then opened water hoses directed toward the protesters, not the tents. At around 10 AM in the morning, smoke was still rising from the area, as broken rocks lined the ground around the area.

Protesters, braving the barrage of rocks being thrown, had picked up plywood planks and were covering their heads from the rocks being thrown, in an attempt to get close enough to throw their own rocks back at the around 10 men high up on the building.

At around 6 AM, security opened fire on the protesters. By then, the protesters had moved from the Magles el-Shaab to the main Qasr el-Aini street. It is unknown if the bullets used were live ammunition, but Bikyamasr.com did take an image of what appears to be a live round.

Since then, it has turned into a stand-off between protesters and the plainclothes men above, with rock throwing persisting by the minute.

The events of Friday morning follow last month’s violent clashes only a few streets away on Mohamed Mahmoud street, where protesters and security – police and military – fought brutal battles for 6 days.

At least 70 people were killed in the street fighting, which galvanized hundreds of thousands of Egyptians to take to the iconic Tahrir Square nearby, medical sources told Bikyamasr.com.

Now, Cairo is bracing for a new round of clashes after the military invaded the peaceful sit-in and violently removed the protesters from the area. Streets are closed and shops remain unopened on Friday.

“We are waiting to see what happens next. When people wake up today, they will come and we will not stop this in the face of military,” Amr, a protester with rock in hand, told Bikyamasr.com


----------



## aykalam

this is the scene now, reports of numbers of protesters swelling

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/h0729jyj Shared by adamakary


----------



## MaidenScotland

Reading this makes me wonder when, or if things will ever get better?


----------



## GM1

This is from Wednesday:

*Cabinet sit-in hit by mass food poisoning, dozens hospitalized*

Some 40 activists involved in the “Occupy Cabinet” sit-in have been transferred to hospital after suffering from food poisoning, apparently caused by free food handed out to protesters on Wednesday afternoon.

According to eye-witness reports, a woman wearing a niqab (face-veil) distributed grilled meat sandwiches — known as “hawawshi” — to protesters camped outside the cabinet building in central Cairo.

Dr. Ahmed Farouq, a volunteer physician serving at a field hospital, confirmed that "the hawawshi was delivered to the protesters at their camp, wrapped in the wrappers of a fish and seafood restaurant." The doctor added that this restaurant does not make hawawshi.

Farouq added that the protesters started falling ill nearly five hours after having consumed the food. "This may very well be a plot hatched against the protesters. It may have been prepared and distributed by remnants of the old regime who want to see this sit-in dispersed,” he said.

“It could perhaps be bad meat that was unintentionally distributed amongst the protesters,” the doctor continued. “However, I do smell the work of provocateurs and trouble makers in this incident."

Dr. Bahaa Awad, a physician present at the scene, said: "They're falling down without symptoms of food poisoning or throwing up. The large number collapsing at the same time is very strange."

Nearly 40 protesters were transferred to the Toxins Center at the nearby Qasr al-Aini Street.

Farid Abdel Hamid Allam, a protester from Kafr al-Sheikh who also ate the food, said, "I ate the inside of the sandwich, but not the bread. I threw up and fainted a bit two hours later. I felt nauseous, but I won't go into the ambulance, otherwise they’ll arrest me. They put me in the ambulance, but I left."

According to volunteer nurse Nesma Mohamed, "The hawawshi was distributed by a woman who was not recognized by any of the protesters." The nurse added, "She came with a large supply of this food, distributed it and left immediately."

According to Mohamed, more than 35 protesters had been admitted to the toxins center by early Wednesday evening, displaying a number of symptoms, such as vomiting, intense sweating, and fainting.

"I saw the meat, and it didn't look like normal meat,” said the nurse. “In any case, we have samples of this meat and it is being analyzed at the moment. The results will tell us if it was bad meat or poisoned meat."

Cabinet sit-in hit by mass food poisoning, dozens hospitalized | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

and the update: http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/550731


----------



## MaidenScotland

‫????? ???? ??? ????? ?????? ??? ?????? ???? ???????‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## aykalam

Clashes have broken out in the Egyptian capital, Cairo, after the army tried to remove demonstrators staging a sit-in near the parliament building.

The protesters threw stones at soldiers, who responded by firing into the air and deploying water cannon.

One demonstrator was killed and dozens on both sides were injured, reports say.

The sit-in began three weeks ago after the appointment of a new prime minister by Egypt's military council.

The attempt to end the protest has clearly backfired, the BBC's Jon Leyne in Cairo reports.

The clashes are believed to be the bloodiest since nearly a week of protests in November left more than 40 people dead.

The violence comes as Egypt is holding parliamentary elections - the first since President Hosni Mubarak was ousted amid mass street protests in February.


----------



## aykalam

This just taken in Kasr al Aini

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/ob15cwrj Shared by i_naguib


----------



## ArabianNights

Hahahaha your little blue airplane makes me laugh


----------



## aykalam

Some great footage in this video. 
BTW The guy being beaten at around 0:50 is Noor Noor, Ayman Nour's son

‫?? ?????? ???? ??????? ??????‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Some great footage in this video.
> BTW The guy being beaten at around 0:50 is Noor Noor, Ayman Nour's son
> 
> ‫?? ?????? ???? ??????? ??????‬‎ - YouTube



I am not allowed to use the language I want to use to comment on this.


I was also disturbed by the man that was walking past with his shopping bag.. he couldn't care less what was happening. It is this man and his friends who will do nothing but will benefit from the sacrifices these people are making,


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I am not allowed to use the language I want to use to comment on this.
> 
> 
> I was also disturbed by the man that was walking past with his shopping bag.. he couldn't care less what was happening. It is this man and his friends who will do nothing but will benefit from the sacrifices these people are making,



Sorry guys but we need to be aware of what really is happening in Egypt. These guys are SICK 

??? ????? on Twitpic


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Sorry guys but we need to be aware of what really is happening in Egypt. These guys are SICK
> 
> ??? ????? on Twitpic




posted on my facebook under Egypts big brave soldiers


----------



## ArabianNights

aykalam said:


> sorry guys but we need to be aware of what really is happening in egypt. These guys are sick
> 
> ??? ????? On twitpic


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> posted on my facebook under Egypts big brave soldiers


You may want to add this one 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...5622257722_830452721_8481118_1760639449_n.jpg

Not sure if any circumstances could make it even worse, but witnesses say this woman was actually veiled


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> You may want to add this one
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...5622257722_830452721_8481118_1760639449_n.jpg
> 
> Not sure if any circumstances could make it even worse, but witnesses say this woman was actually veiled




It looks like she is/was veiled.

I cannot understand why no one has said to the army.. Look the whole world is looking at you beating up innocent unarmed civilians, throwing rocks, peeing on protesters.. it just shows that the generals etc really have no control over their troops, or do they?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Why would any person would be proud to be a member of the armed forces here ?

‫???????? ?????? ???????.mov‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## MaidenScotland

The youtube of this terrible event shows someone dressed in army clothing jumping on her.. now if you look he is not wearing regulation boots etc. of course the army knows who he is but is that a ploy to then say... look it's not the army see he is not dressed properly?


----------



## Sonrisa

This is awful. How can anyone be capable of such cruelty. I have no words..


----------



## MaidenScotland

ambulance sirens going crazy.... they haven't stopped for the past hour


----------



## MaidenScotland




----------



## aykalam

There is a good photo gallery here. Check out the guy attacking a woman with 2 stella bottles

Another Sleepless Night in Cairo | VICE


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> There is a good photo gallery here. Check out the guy attacking a woman with 2 stella bottles
> 
> Another Sleepless Night in Cairo | VICE




I have a friend who is ex navy, she takes the photos off my facebook to post in the Services forum... not that it will do any good but it is spreading the word.

Ambulance sirens have been going all afternoon.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a friend who is ex navy, she takes the photos off my facebook to post in the Services forum... not that it will do any good but it is spreading the word.
> 
> Ambulance sirens have been going all afternoon.


Since I got home at 4pm there's been military helicopters flying over. What the hell?


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> The youtube of this terrible event shows someone dressed in army clothing jumping on her.. now if you look he is not wearing regulation boots etc. of course the army knows who he is but is that a ploy to then say... look it's not the army see he is not dressed properly?





One online video shows uniformed military throwing rocks from the Cabinet building on Friday against protesters on the street below, but the army has denied such accusations, arguing instead that protesters have stolen uniforms and are impersonating armed forces personnel.


----------



## canuck2010

It's a shame that archive got torched. Some of those documents were hundreds of years old and irreplaceable.


----------



## charleen

canuck2010 said:


> It's a shame that archive got torched. Some of those documents were hundreds of years old and irreplaceable.


I have heard (my source  I have a source hee hee) that that is the point, to get rid of the past and change everything here. All the history books in schools are changing and so the older books and documents too must go. Certain people don't want Egyptians to look back but just forward whatever elections and those in power make it...

I am worried about a country that wants to move forward but forget the past or even worse erase it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> I have heard (my source  I have a source hee hee) that that is the point, to get rid of the past and change everything here. All the history books in schools are changing and so the older books and documents too must go. Certain people don't want Egyptians to look back but just forward whatever elections and those in power make it...
> 
> I am worried about a country that wants to move forward but forget the past or even worse erase it.




ahhh now I heard differently my source told me that the army would not let the fire be put out, youth where trying to run in and get books to save them only to be held back.


----------



## crewmeal

The British press have got hold of this video

‫???????? ?????? ???????by elfares boda.mov‬‎ - YouTube

The Daily Mail's take on the whole story:

The brave women of the Middle East: Female protesters brutally beaten with metal poles as vicious soldiers drag girls through streets by their hair in day of shame | Mail Online


----------



## charleen

MaidenScotland said:


> ahhh now I heard differently my source told me that the army would not let the fire be put out, youth where trying to run in and get books to save them only to be held back.


BUt that is what i mean...the groups trying to get control and the military will be connected...just wait. There will be no history just control


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> BUt that is what i mean...the groups trying to get control and the military will be connected...just wait. There will be no history just control




I really can't see groups doing this... I would suspect the army is behind it to show that the country is in turmoil and look what will happen if we are not in charge.


----------



## charleen

MaidenScotland said:


> I really can't see groups doing this... I would suspect the army is behind it to show that the country is in turmoil and look what will happen if we are not in charge.


Certain conservatives would love it if we forgot the past here. They would like to start over their way


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> Certain conservatives would love it if we forgot the past here. They would like to start over their way




Sorry can't see that at all. You cannot blame every thing on Islamic groups.


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry can't see that at all. You cannot blame every thing on Islamic groups.


I saw on one of the Egyptian private TV sat channels last night an announcer saying he would offer 20.000 l.e. or more for any of those street kids to tell him who ordered them to set fire to the building.As it was obvious it was targeted and had no strategic purpose .


----------



## MaidenScotland

Wael Abbas, an Egyptian journalist and human rights activist in Cairo, told Al Jazeera that while it was relatively calm on the streets by midday, early on Monday there had been shooting, more arrest, and more deaths.

"They were using a water cannon all night with strange chemicals – it smelled a little bit like cheese and then it smelled like gasoline – and there were Molotov cocktails and stone-throwing,” he said, until the army moved in at dawn.

Asked what the SCAF should say to the Egyptian people in the wake of the most recent violence against civilians, Abbas responded:


They should say that they're sorry and that they’re leaving. But what we expect is that they're going to say more lies, and that the videos and the photographs are fabricated.

"We know that the military council are remnants of [former Egyptian president, Hosni] Mubarak's regime.

"They used to steal our money, now they are taking our lives … that’s the definition of counterrevolutionary, in my opinion."


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> I saw on one of the Egyptian private TV sat channels last night an announcer saying he would offer 20.000 l.e. or more for any of those street kids to tell him who ordered them to set fire to the building.As it was obvious it was targeted and had no strategic purpose .




The only purpose it served was to upset Egyptians and to have them blaming each other.


----------



## MaidenScotland

My television has gone all funny. is the SCAF press conference running now?


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> My television has gone all funny. is the SCAF press conference running now?


Yeah it's running at the moment.blah blah blah


----------



## charleen

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry can't see that at all. You cannot blame every thing on Islamic groups.


There is more going on than can be said online. You may like to believe this and that's fine if it makes you feel better. But the truth is the people who are trying to run the country have a stiff set of rules and a stiff set of beliefs that do not include everyone. This means their way or the highway....these groups terrify me and others that I know. they are scarey and do not care what the rest of the world thinks. They have their plans. But you can think it is just the military if you want.


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> There is more going on than can be said online. You may like to believe this and that's fine if it makes you feel better. But the truth is the people who are trying to run the country have a stiff set of rules and a stiff set of beliefs that do not include everyone. This means their way or the highway....these groups terrify me and others that I know. they are scarey and do not care what the rest of the world thinks. They have their plans. But you can think it is just the military if you want.




So why would they be responsible for the burning of this building and it's historic papers?


----------



## charleen

MaidenScotland said:


> So why would they be responsible for the burning of this building and it's historic papers?


To change things completely, to erase the past. History books in schools are already being rewritten and this isnt the first time documents and books have been destroyed here because people in a group of power did not like what was said. You can't tell me you think this is just some random act of violence? An accident? There is a path that others want Egypt to take and they will push, shove and control what they can to get it there...


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> So why would they be responsible for the burning of this building and it's historic papers?


I think I'll add a mo here there are certain islamic groups who think that all books written by others(non muslims) are haram and also are all epitaphs and even the stock exchange. Remember the burning of the Cairo Opera house.


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> To change things completely, to erase the past. History books in schools are already being rewritten and this isnt the first time documents and books have been destroyed here because people in a group of power did not like what was said. You can't tell me you think this is just some random act of violence? An accident? There is a path that others want Egypt to take and they will push, shove and control what they can to get it there...




No I dont think it was a random act or an accident

Burning the books wont get them into power, when in power they could just make the books disappear.

It doesn't make sense to me for Islamic groups to behind the burning of this building.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> I think I'll add a mo here there are certain islamic groups who think that all books written by others(non muslims) are haram and also are all epitaphs and even the stock exchange. Remember the burning of the Cairo Opera house.




I am aware of that... and more reason for them not to be behind it. 
If they get into power then they can call the shots and get rid of these books/papers whatever they want.


----------



## aykalam

If you want to understand what's happening in Egypt you may like to read a bit of history and go back in time to 1990 Algeria. 

Egypt is most definitely not Turkey.


----------



## ArabianNights

Said Qutb is a good read, too


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> No I dont think it was a random act or an accident
> 
> Burning the books wont get them into power, when in power they could just make the books disappear.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me for Islamic groups to behind the burning of this building.


But you are thinking with a Uk brain.......nobody apart from an Egyptian can fathom what goes on in their head.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The health ministry said at least two people were killed in Monday's clashes.

However, a doctor at a field hospital in Tahrir Square told the Associated Press that six people had died. He said they all had gunshot wounds.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Gen Adel Emara, a member of the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (Scaf), said there was "systematic" plan to destroy the Egyptian state by shaking confidence in its security forces.

"From the start of the revolution, evil forces have wanted to drag Egypt into a chaos, putting army into confrontation with the people," he added.

Gen Emara also insisted soldiers and police had shown "self-restraint".

Earlier, US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said she was "deeply concerned" by the violence and urged the authorities "to respect and protect the universal rights of all Egyptians".

"Those who are protesting should do so peacefully and refrain from acts of violence," Mrs Clinton added.

UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon also said he was highly alarmed at the "excessive use of force employed by the security forces".


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> The health ministry said at least two people were killed in Monday's clashes.
> 
> However, a doctor at a field hospital in Tahrir Square told the Associated Press that six people had died. He said they all had gunshot wounds.


Anyone correct me if I'm wrong but this video shows live rounds flashing during last night's raid in Tahrir. I see one at 0:38

Army and CSF clearing Tahrir | Dec 19????? ????? ??????? ??? ?? ?????? - YouTube


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Anyone correct me if I'm wrong but this video shows live rounds flashing during last night's raid in Tahrir. I see one at 0:38
> 
> Army and CSF clearing Tahrir | Dec 19????? ????? ??????? ??? ?? ?????? - YouTube




Yes you can see fire flash..


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> Earlier, US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said she was "deeply concerned" by the violence and urged the authorities "to respect and protect the universal rights of all Egyptians".
> 
> "Those who are protesting should do so peacefully and refrain from acts of violence," Mrs Clinton added.


The woman has been concerned for the last ten months yet she has done nothing to stop the bloodshed. The totaly hypocrisy of this woman makes me sick. Mind you she was laughing and joking when her husband was playing behind his desk with his secretary so to expect any decency from this family is a tall order...

I also hear deafening silence from the likes of William Hague. He is another one who was deeply concerned back in February. Yet he has managed to visit Lybia three times since the removal of the regime. 

The Egyptian people have been let down by their own but also by these foreign leaders who seem unwilling to remove the support they give to a bloodthirsty regime. First thing to do would be for the USA to turn off the aid tap. Egyptian people don't see any of that 6 billion anyway so they have nothing to lose if this happened.


----------



## hhaddad

*Did you hear the gunshots last night*

I was woken up again by the noise of guns last night .This morning I saw on France24 that the police and army had again cleared Tahrir by force and left at least 2 dead (unconfirmed) as protesters were trying to demolish one of the concrete barriers.


----------



## PoleDancer

marenostrum said:


> I also hear deafening silence from the likes of William Hague.


Really?

Foreign Secretary deeply concerned at clashes in Cairo  

Foreign Secretary deeply concerned about unacceptable violence in Egypthttp://ukinegypt.fco.gov.uk/en/news/?view=News&id=707447282


----------



## hhaddad

PoleDancer said:


> Really?
> 
> Foreign Secretary deeply concerned at clashes in Cairo
> 
> Foreign Secretary deeply concerned about unacceptable violence in Egypthttp://ukinegypt.fco.gov.uk/en/news/?view=News&id=707447282


Old news


----------



## hhaddad

*Egypt Tahrir clashes rage on for fifth day*

(Reuters) - Egyptian police and soldiers fired weapons and used batons and teargas for a fifth day on Tuesday in the latest security operation to clear Cairo's central Tahrir Square of opponents of army rule.

The sound of heavy gunfire rang out across the square as armed security forces charged hundreds of protesters attempting to hold their ground, activists and a Reuters witness said.

"Hundreds of state security forces and the army entered the square and began firing heavily. They chased protesters and burned anything in their way, including medical supplies and blankets," protester Ismail said by telephone.

Before the latest security charge, protesters had been trying to tear down a brick wall the army had put up to block access to parliament, which is located beside the square.

A security source told Reuters some protesters wanted to remove the wall in order to reach parliament and destroy it.

Medical sources have said 13 people have been killed since Friday, but the protesters say the latest attack produced more casualties. "Some of those who fell had gunshot wounds to the legs," Ismail said.

Hundreds more were wounded and scores have been detained in attempts to disperse protests in and around Tahrir Square, hub of the uprising that ousted Hosni Mubarak in February.

Politicians and members of parliament who had been staging a sit-in nearby tried to enter the square but were forced to turn back as the pitched gun battle raged on, Ismail said.

U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon condemned the use of "excessive" force against the protests, which have deepened a rift among Egyptians over the role of the army and cast a shadow over the country's first free election in decades.

An army general told a news conference that "evil forces" wanted to sow chaos and said soldiers had shown "self-restraint" despite provocation by those trying to burn down buildings and create discord between the army and the people.

The human rights watchdog Amnesty International called on arms suppliers to stop sending small arms and ammunition to Egypt's military and security forces in the wake of the violent crackdown on protesters.

Reporters Without Borders said the army's "systematic use of violence against media personnel," was blocking access to information in and around the square.

Soldiers have been filmed using batons to beat protesters, even after they have fallen to the ground, while many protesters have hurled stones.

"HITLER'S INCINERATORS"

In one incident, a government building housing historic books was set on fire.

"What is your feeling when you see Egypt and its history burn in front of you?" retired general Abdel Moneim Kato, an adviser to the military, told the Al-Shorouk newspaper.

"Yet you worry about a vagrant who should be burnt in Hitler's incinerators."

The latest violence broke out just after the second stage of a six-week election for Egypt's new parliament that starts a slow countdown to the army's return to barracks. The military has pledged to hand power to an elected president by July.

An army source said 164 people had been detained. A security source said a 26-year-old man had died in custody, although the cause of death was not immediately clear.

The state news agency MENA said the public prosecutor had detained 123 people accused of resisting the authorities, throwing rocks at the army and police, and setting fire to government buildings. The prosecutor had released 53 others.

"From the start of the revolution, the evil forces have wanted to drag Egypt into chaos, putting the army into confrontation with the people," General Adel Emara said.

"What is happening does not belong with the revolution and its pure youth, who never wanted to bring down this nation."

He said troops had faced people wielding knives, petrol bombs and other weapons, and that those guarding state buildings had a right to self-defense.

Many Egyptians want to focus on building democratic institutions, not street activism, but have nevertheless been shocked by the tactics of security forces in and around Tahrir.

Video footage showed two soldiers dragging a woman lying on the ground by her shirt, exposing her underwear, then clubbing and kicking her.

General Emara described it as an isolated incident that was being investigated. He also said the army had not given orders to clear Tahrir Square by force.

ELECTION OVERSHADOWED

Ban Ki-moon's office said he was "highly alarmed by the excessive use of force employed by the security forces against protesters, and calls for the transitional authorities to act with restraint and uphold human rights, including the right to peaceful protest."

The violence has overshadowed the election, which is set to give Islamists the biggest bloc in parliament.

Western powers, long friendly with Mubarak and other Arab strongmen who kept a lid on Islamists, have watched warily as Islamist parties have swept elections in Morocco, Tunisia and now Egypt following this year's Arab uprisings.

Hard-core activists have camped in Tahrir since a protest against army rule on November 18, which was sparked by the army-backed cabinet's proposals to permanently shield the military from civilian oversight in the new constitution.

Tough security tactics against angry youths also sparked a flare-up last month in which 42 people were killed.

Some activists asked protesters to stop hurling stones on Sunday, but they refused. Other activists handed over to the army people they said were making petrol bombs.

The violence has deepened the frustration of many Egyptians tired of months of unrest that has left the economy in tatters.

"There are people who wait for any problem and seek to amplify it ... The clashes won't stop. There are street children who found shelter in Tahrir," said Ali el-Nubi, a postal worker.

(Additional reporting by JoAnne Allen in Washington, John O'Callaghan, Edmund Blair, Tamim Elyan, Shaimaa Fayed and Dina Zayed in Cairo; Writing by Kevin Liffey; Editing by Michael Roddy)

Egypt Tahrir clashes rage on for fifth day | Reuters


----------



## aykalam

SCAF expresses strong regret

BBC News - Egypt unrest: Women denounce military violence


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> SCAF expresses strong regret
> 
> BBC News - Egypt unrest: Women denounce military violence




Nothing but words... we will never see action.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Nothing but words... we will never see action.


They must as well say we had no choice and given the same circumstances we will do it again. Which they will


----------



## MaidenScotland

King Farouk's response when asked to step down as King of Egypt:
"one drop of egyptian blood is more valuable to me than all the thrones of the world..it would be easier on my heart to step down immediately than spilling egyptian blood to secure my position" ... 23rd of July 1952 r schools failed to mention that...chapeau your majesty!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egypt's ruling military has escalated its tone against pro-democracy activists, warning of an attempt to "topple the state" as government media said a plot had been uncovered to use upcoming protests to throw the country into a civil war.

Wednesday's statements stepped up a campaign by the military that has seemed intended to demonize protesters in the eyes of the Egyptian public.

The warnings could signal a heavier crackdown on activists who demand that the generals who took power after the fall of Hosni Mubarak in February step down to let civilians rule. [AP]


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt's ruling military has escalated its tone against pro-democracy activists, warning of an attempt to "topple the state" as government media said a plot had been uncovered to use upcoming protests to throw the country into a civil war.
> 
> Wednesday's statements stepped up a campaign by the military that has seemed intended to demonize protesters in the eyes of the Egyptian public.
> 
> The warnings could signal a heavier crackdown on activists who demand that the generals who took power after the fall of Hosni Mubarak in February step down to let civilians rule. [AP]


 
Not good has everybody got their bags packed and don't forget by past experience the Embassy isn't a lot of help.
lane:


----------

